# Prüfungszeugnis Bayern



## upahde (31. März 2005)

Hallo

hat jemand schon sein Prüfungszeugnis bekommen ??? Bei uns warten schon alle sehnsüchtig darauf und der Briefträger wird auch schon jeden Tag abgepasst. #c 

Falls ja wie lange hat es dann gedauert bis eure Gemeinde / Stadt dann den Angelschein ausgestellt hatte ? 

gruß 
Uwe


----------



## bine (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Wenn Du das Prüfungszeugnis hast, dann stellt die Gemeinde den Fischereischein sofort aus (kannst drauf warten)!!!  #6 

Aber andere Frage: wenn die Verlängerung abgelaufen ist und man in der Zwischenzeit in einen anderen Ort gezogen ist, wo muss man dann hin zum Verlängern lassen??? Weiß das evtl. jemand???  #c


----------



## upahde (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Hallo,

also bei uns in Hof kann das mit dem Fischeischein bis zu einer Woche dauern ist mir gesagt worden, 

gruß
Uwe


----------



## robertb (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also bei uns in Hof kann das mit dem Fischeischein bis zu einer Woche dauern ist mir gesagt worden,
> 
> ...



Du musst den Antrag schon vorher stellen. Dann kannst du mit deinem Zeugnis dort antanzen und die Sache ist in einer viertel Stunde erledigt. Stellst du keinen 
Antrag musst du die Woche noch warten.

Die Prüfungsergebnisse werden normalerweise nach dem Alphabet sortiert verschickt.


----------



## upahde (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst den Antrag schon vorher stellen. Dann kannst du mit deinem Zeugnis dort antanzen und die Sache ist in einer viertel Stunde erledigt. Stellst du keinen
> Antrag musst du die Woche noch warten.
> 
> Die Prüfungsergebnisse werden normalerweise nach dem Alphabet sortiert verschickt.


 
Aber ohne Zeugnis kann ich keinen Antrag stellen.


----------



## upahde (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst den Antrag schon vorher stellen. Dann kannst du mit deinem Zeugnis dort antanzen und die Sache ist in einer viertel Stunde erledigt. Stellst du keinen
> Antrag musst du die Woche noch warten.
> 
> Die Prüfungsergebnisse werden normalerweise nach dem Alphabet sortiert verschickt.


 
Hab mal bei unserer Stadtverwaltung nachgefragt, ohne Nachweis der bestandenen Prüfung (Prüfungszeugnis) wird auch kein Antrag angenommen. 

:r :r :r 

Sturheit der Bürokraten

:r :r :r


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Ich warte jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen auf das Zeugnis.Aber die vom lfl sagen,das kann 3 bis 6 Wochen dauern.

@bine:Ich weiß es nicht genau,aber geh doch einfach in deinen neuen Ort,warum sollten die den nicht verlängern?Das wäre ja vollkommen sinnlos,wenn die ihn nicht verlängern sollten.Warum auch???


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das Prüfungszeugnis hast, dann stellt die Gemeinde den Fischereischein sofort aus (kannst drauf warten)!!!  #6
> 
> Aber andere Frage: wenn die Verlängerung abgelaufen ist und man in der Zwischenzeit in einen anderen Ort gezogen ist, wo muss man dann hin zum Verlängern lassen??? Weiß das evtl. jemand???  #c


Hallo Bine
Bürgerbüro (oder wie das bei euch im Ort heißt, is' ja überall anders...) Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen und Schein ausstellen lassen, wenn der alte noch zu verlängern geht, sollte dieser auch verlängert werden... zur Not halt nen neuen ausstellen lassen. 
Kannst Du nicht auch einen auf Lebenszeit bekommen in Bayern?


----------



## upahde (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bine
> Bürgerbüro (oder wie das bei euch im Ort heißt, is' ja überall anders...) Prüfungszeugnis vorlegen und Schein ausstellen lassen, wenn der alte noch zu verlängern geht, sollte dieser auch verlängert werden... zur Not halt nen neuen ausstellen lassen.
> Kannst Du nicht auch einen auf Lebenszeit bekommen in Bayern?


 
Gibt es in Bayern schon, nur müßte sie dann 256,-- Euro Fischereiabgabe bei ihrem Alter bezahlen und das ist ganz schön habig !!!

Finde ich zumindest. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in Bayern schon, nur müßte sie dann 256,-- Euro Fischereiabgabe bei ihrem Alter bezahlen und das ist ganz schön habig !!!
> 
> Finde ich zumindest.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


dafür hast aber auch den Rest Deines Lebens Ruhe, nie wieder verlängern lassen hat auch was.


----------



## Augustiner (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Ich warte auch schon sehnensüchig darauf, da sch... Zeugniss kommt einfach nicht!

Des Kursleiter vom Prüfungskurs hat damals gesagt, dass das beim LFL alles alpabetisch geht, also kann es bei den einen früher kommen bei den anderen später!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst den Antrag schon vorher stellen. Dann kannst du mit deinem Zeugnis dort antanzen und die Sache ist in einer viertel Stunde erledigt. Stellst du keinen
> Antrag musst du die Woche noch warten.
> 
> Die Prüfungsergebnisse werden normalerweise nach dem Alphabet sortiert verschickt.




Das ist aber leider bei Leibe nicht überall so. Hier in Wörth a.d. Donau  |wavey:  muss man auch min. eine Woche warten, nach Abgabe des Antrags im Rathaus, bis man seinen Schein bekommt. Selbst bei einer Verlängerung, und da wird ja bloß ein Stempel und Datum reingehaun, dauert es so lange. #d 

Es soll aber in anderen Städten schneller gehen, kommt halt immer auf die Mitarbeiter an.

@ Augustiner, 
so blöd das auch klingt. Aber Du wirst Dich wohl noch etwas gedulden müssen. Das Ganze wird sicher noch so zwei Wochen dauern bis Du die Urkunde bekommst. Kann Dich aber gut verstehen, da sieht man das tolle Wetter z.Z. und es juckt in den Fingern aber man darf noch nicht los.

Bei den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit ist es schon so das man mit einmal Zahlen sein Ruhe hat, bloß nicht jeder hat auch immer gleich das z.T. sehr viele Geld um den zu bezahlen, der Preis richtet sich ja nach dem Alter. Und je jünger umso Teurer. Da sind 40€ für einen 5 Jahrenschein schon eher besammen. Gerade bei jungen Angelern.


----------



## kothi (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Frage mich was da so lang dauern kann, wird ja maschinell ausgewertet - schlafen die in Starnberg

Egal, wird ein schönes Wochenende, dann mach ich mitn Bike ne größere Tour

Servus


----------



## upahde (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				kothi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich was da so lang dauern kann, wird ja maschinell ausgewertet - schlafen die in Starnberg
> 
> Egal, wird ein schönes Wochenende, dann mach ich mitn Bike ne größere Tour
> 
> Servus


 
Das Frage ich mich auch, die müssen doch schlafen in Starnberg. |schlaf: |schlaf: 

Wünsch viel spaß bei der Tour.#6  

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				kothi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich was da so lang dauern kann, wird ja maschinell ausgewertet - schlafen die in Starnberg
> 
> Egal, wird ein schönes Wochenende, dann mach ich mitn Bike ne größere Tour
> 
> Servus


Des wird von dem Ort,wo man die Prüfung gemacht hat nach Starnberg geschickt.Dort werden dann alle aus Bayer ausgewertet,dann werden die wieder in den Ort geschickt,wo man die Prüfung gemacht hat,und von da aus dann an die Teilnehmer.Krank,oder?Ich wart auch noch


----------



## kothi (1. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Das Frage ich mich auch, die müssen doch schlafen in Starnberg. |schlaf: |schlaf:
> 
> Wünsch viel spaß bei der Tour.#6
> 
> ...


 
Danke, werde morgen mal Richtung Chiemsee fahren und Sonntag Richtung Salzburg - bischen in die Berge.



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Des wird von dem Ort,wo man die Prüfung gemacht hat nach Starnberg geschickt.Dort werden dann alle aus Bayer ausgewertet,dann werden die wieder in den Ort geschickt,wo man die Prüfung gemacht hat,und von da aus dann an die Teilnehmer.Krank,oder?Ich wart auch noch


 
Jo, sowas macht Sinn|kopfkrat 

Servus


----------



## Thomas01 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Hi,

ich hab diese Woche an die Damen und Herren vom lfl eine E-Mail geschrieben und gefragt wann die Urkunden verschickt werden, folgende Antwort hab ich am Donnerstag erhalten



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> der Versand der Fischerprüfungsergebnisse  2005 hat bereits begonnen.
> Wir bitten Sie, sich bis Ende nächster Woche noch  zu gedulden.
> ...



Gruss
Thomas


----------



## kothi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Thomas01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab diese Woche an die Damen und Herren vom lfl eine E-Mail geschrieben und gefragt wann die Urkunden verschickt werden, folgende Antwort hab ich am Donnerstag erhalten
> 
> ...


 
Ich seh hier keine Antwort|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas01 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				kothi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh hier keine Antwort|kopfkrat



hmmmm, stimmt |kopfkrat
Ich hab die Zitat Funktion verwendet, anscheinend hat da was nicht hingehauen, ok neuer Versuch...



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> der Versand der Fischerprüfungsergebnisse  2005 hat bereits begonnen.
> Wir bitten Sie, sich bis Ende nächster Woche noch  zu gedulden.
> ...


----------



## upahde (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Na super, noch eine Woche warten und dann noch ne Woche bis die Gemeinde den Fischereischein ausgestellt halt. 

Ist schon schwach  |peinlich  das es so lange dauert da doch eh alles maschinell ausgewertet wurde. 

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht ganz das der Versand schon begonnen hat und sie aber schreiben das du dich noch bis ende nächste Woche warten sollst, 

denn so lange braucht nichtmal unsere ach doch so "schnelle Post" |sagnix 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

@ upahde,
es ist ja nun mal so das in GANZ Bayern an einem Tag die Prüfung ebgelegt wird. Und das zu dieser Prüfung nicht bloß zehn Leute kommen   ist ja auch klar. Der Versand der Urkunden wird sicher nach Regierungsbezirk und Alphabet gehen. Und da ist A nunmal vor Z.  

Auf der anderen Seite, nun habt ihr schon so lange gewartet da kommt es doch auf ein Woche auch nicht mehr an.   :m  #h


----------



## levalex (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich, wenn ich von nrw nach bayern ziehen würde (steht momentan zur debatte) dort meinen Fischereischein problemlos umschreiben lassen kann, bzw ob ich mit meinem prüfungszeugniss (nrw) dort anstandlos einen neuen bekommen 
würde?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Das sollte sicher kein Problem sein. Du kannst aber auch mal hier nachschauen oder nachfragen.


----------



## upahde (3. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> @ upahde,
> es ist ja nun mal so das in GANZ Bayern an einem Tag die Prüfung ebgelegt wird. Und das zu dieser Prüfung nicht bloß zehn Leute kommen  ist ja auch klar. Der Versand der Urkunden wird sicher nach Regierungsbezirk und Alphabet gehen. Und da ist A nunmal vor Z.


 
Hallo,

trotzdem empfinde ich es noch als sehr langsam. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus das in der Minute 20 Bögen ausgewertet werden (ist realistisch beim heutigen Stand der Technik) so wären dann bei 24000 Prüflingen die Bögen 2,5 Tagen ausgewertet. Bei 8 Arbeitstunden täglich.

Ein Laserdrucker druckt ca 10 Urkunden in der Minute. Würde dann nochmal eine Woche dauern. 

Das Versendenfertig machen dauert auch eine Woche. 
So bin ich dann bei 2 1/2 Wochen Arbeitszeit für einen Arbeiter. 


|supergri Ich sage nur 1 Euro-Job da ginge es dann schon schneller |supergri 



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du, wie du damals Prüfung gemacht hast so gelassen auf dein Zeugnis gewartet hast. Du warst doch mit Sicherheit auch so gierig aufs Angeln. #6 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lechfischer (3. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

@levalex:Wenn du einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit hást,gilt der auch in Bayern,wenn du aber nur einen für 5 Jahre hast,musst du die Prüfung nochmal ablegen|splat: |splat: .Also musst dir einen auf Lebenszeit kaufen!:q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Hallo Lechfischer, wo hast Du denn die Info her. Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.  #d 
So weit ich weis reicht der Nachweis das man die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat aus. Und dann wird ein neuer Schein ausgestellt, wenn der alte abgelaufen ist.


----------



## EgoZocker (3. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Laut unserem Kursleiter kann man in Bayern den Fischereischein nur noch auf Lebenszeit erhalten.
Die Zahlung kann man aber entweder auf einmal oder in Raten (also 5Jahre oder 1Jahr) durchführen.
So lese ich das auch aus folgendem Link:

http://www.lfvbayern.de/index.php?node=73

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit heisen die neuen Scheine in Bayern alle, egal ob nun bloß für 5 Jahre bezahlt wird oder einmalig. Den Unterschied sieht man erst auf der Rückseite. Vorn sind sie gleich. 
In deinem Link ist doch alles klar beschrieben. Entweder einmal Zahlen oder einen Schein für 5 Jahre. Der Fischereischein heist aber in beiden Fällen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.  
Bei einmaliger Zalung bist Du abhängig vom Alter ordentlich Kohle los. Wenn du denn nicht soviel Ausgeben willst oder kannst, kannst Du denn Schein auch für 5 Jahre haben. Dann kostet das bloß 40€, musst aber halt nach 5 Jahren wieder zu deinem Rathaus und ihn verlängern lassen. Ist aber kein Problem, da wird bloß ein Stempel mit der neuen Gültigkeitsdauer hinten drauf gehaun und Du drückst  40€ ab.


----------



## bine (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

@Lechfischer
das stimmt wirklich nicht, man kann sich den Fischereischein immer verlängern lassen, selbst wenn er abgelaufen ist. Der Prüfungsnachweis genügt!!!  #6 

In dem Link von Stuffel steht alles bestens beschrieben!!   #6


----------



## upahde (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

|jump: ENDLICH |jump: 


das Zeugnis ist da 


jetzt sofort auf die Stadt und Angelschein holen. 



Gruß Uwe 


*P.S. Danke für die vielen Antworten *​


----------



## Thomas01 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> |jump: ENDLICH |jump:
> 
> 
> das Zeugnis ist da
> ...




Super, freut mich für dich  :m

Das lässt hoffen das ich meine jetzt auch bald erhalte, vielleicht morgen :qaber heute wirds wieder nix, der Postmuggel war nämlich schon da aber ohne Urkunde #c

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Edu (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Hallo Uwe,
herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ich warte noch auf das Zeugnis.
Darf man fragen welche Prüfungsnummer du hattest
und mit welchen Buchstaben den Nachname anfängt ?
Hast du das Zeugnis direkt von Starnberg bekommen oder von
den Verein bei den du Prüfung gemacht hast ?
Gruß
Edu


----------



## Augustiner (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch! #6 

Das würde micht auch interessieren!
Sag schon, upahde welche Prüfungsnummer hattest du?
Oder mit welche Buchstaben fägt der Nachnahme an!

Meine Prüfungsnummer ist 02196!

Bei mir ist es immer noch nicht da, gibts doch nicht! #q


----------



## eiksor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

meins ich auch heute gekommen aber stadt hat scho zu 
ps. meine prüfungsnummer 4115


----------



## Lechfischer (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lechfischer, wo hast Du denn die Info her. Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. #d
> So weit ich weis reicht der Nachweis das man die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat aus. Und dann wird ein neuer Schein ausgestellt, wenn der alte abgelaufen ist.


Ne,is echt so,So hab ich das zumindest hier in Bayern für die Fischerprüfung lernen müssen.

Ich hab meins leider auch noch nicht,aber dann kanns ja nicht mehr lange dauern.:q :q :q


----------



## upahde (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Edu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Ich warte noch auf das Zeugnis.
> Darf man fragen welche Prüfungsnummer du hattest
> ...


 
Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche. 

Meine Prüfungsnummer ist 6610 

Nachnahme fängt mit P an. 

Das Prüfungszeugnis kam direkt von Starnberg. 

War gerade auf der Stadt und hab meinen Angelschein geholt ging innerhalb von 15 Minuten. 

Gruß 
Uwe

P.S. Hoffe für alle die den Schein noch nicht haben das er schnellst möglich kommt das warten war eine Qual.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ne,is echt so,So hab ich das zumindest hier in Bayern für die Fischerprüfung lernen müssen.




Wenn du so gut aufgepasst hast wundert es mich das Du die Prüfung bestanden hast. |kopfkrat 

Wenn Du mal den § 2 Satz 2 AVFiG genau durchgelesen hättst würdest Du sehen das Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer in Bayern sehr wohl gültig sind und man gegen Vorlage einer Prüfungsbestätigung auch einen Fischeischei ausgestellt bekommt.
Zum nachlesen noch mal hier


----------



## kothi (5. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Jawohl, Urkunde soeben mit Post gekommen, jetzt gehts zur Gemeinde:q 

Servus


----------



## Thomas01 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Meine Urkunde kam auch heute, bin gleich ins Bürgerbüro und hab mir meinen Schein ausstellen lassen :q

Jetzt gehts los :m

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Augustiner (5. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Mein Zeugnis ist heute auch gekommen!
Die Gemeindeverwaltung halt leider schon zu! Aber dafür morgen!


----------



## Lechfischer (5. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du so gut aufgepasst hast wundert es mich das Du die Prüfung bestanden hast. |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn Du mal den § 2 Satz 2 AVFiG genau durchgelesen hättst würdest Du sehen das Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer in Bayern sehr wohl gültig sind und man gegen Vorlage einer Prüfungsbestätigung auch einen Fischeischei ausgestellt bekommt.
> Zum nachlesen noch mal hier


Ja,scheint wohl nicht so zu sein, aber mein Prüfungsleiter hat das ganz klar so erklärt das weiß ich ganz sicher.Er hat uns das so gesagt.
Und außerdem hatte ich keinen Fehler|stolz: |stolz: |stolz: |stolz: ,also brauchst du dich nicht wundern,aber man muss auch dazu sagen,wie einfach die dieses Jahr war.


----------



## eiksor (5. April 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

letztes jahr war es leichter


----------



## graskarpfen (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

hey...
wollte mal fragen wie schwer die fischerprüfung in bayern so is da ich sie demnächst machen will...


----------



## EgoZocker (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*

Besonders schwer ist sie nicht, vor allem wenn man den Ausbildern zuhört.
Außerdem ist es sehr hilfreich, vor der Prüfung die Prüfungen der Jahre davor mal durchzugehen: http://www.fischerpruefung.de/
Obwohl es noch etwas länger dauert, wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis Bayern*



			
				graskarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> hey...
> wollte mal fragen wie schwer die fischerprüfung in bayern so is da ich sie demnächst machen will...




Hallo graskarpfen,
erstmal Willkommen im Board. |wavey: 
"Demnächst" ist Gut. Der früheste Termin wenn Du die Prüfung in Bayern ablegen kannst ist das erste März Wochenende 2006. :g 

Bis dahin kannst Du dich aber schoinmal zum Lehrgang anmelden und ordentlich Üben.   #h  :q


----------

